# Bulls Bay 151 by pioneer: Is it considered a microskiff??



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

here is a link to one I found
http://www.nfys1.com/Boat.aspx?id=190

Now is it a micro, depends on who you talk to. Small boat yes, but the definition of "microskiff" is a much debated topic. To me it means something 17' and under running 50hp or less. Others here might consider it any skinny water boat under 20ft....100 different answers from 100 different people.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

IMHO, if I fork out the cash for a rig then I can call it anything I want. Microskiff, Super-Micro skiff, Super-Ultimate Microskiff, on & on.... Firecat is right, it is a debated term and no one will ever fully agree on the specs, dimensions or HP required to categorize it as such. If it were me, I would buy it and when anyone asks I would tell them it is considered the Super-Duper Ultimate Micro Skiff. ;D


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I could care less what you want to call it, that's a sharp looking boat! It also seems like a hell of a deal!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Exactly Tico...who cares...sharp boat that didn't cave to all of the other little skiifs on the market...stands apart proudly.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

If it fits your style of fishing call it your skiff.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

It says it's made by Pioneer boats but I don't see it listed on their site? New Model or Different Pioneer? If it is the Pioneer made up in SC. Then I can tell you the quality is very good, the owner of Pioneer boats is a family member of Scout Boats and started his own thing. Very nice boats!


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

They are made up here.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> IMHO, if I fork out the cash for a rig then I can call it anything I want. Microskiff, Super-Micro skiff, Super-Ultimate Microskiff, on & on.... Firecat is right, it is a debated term and no one will ever fully agree on the specs, dimensions or HP required to categorize it as such. If it were me, I would buy it and when anyone asks I would tell them it is considered the Super-Duper Ultimate Micro Skiff.  ;D


I'm going with The Mac(Insert expletive of choice)Daddy Micro skiff. 

Price I like. Not a fan of the hull on this one tho.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

At 13K for a new 15FT boat that rides great in a chop and drafts 7" I like it. For me riding good in wide range of conditions is important. Only thing I do not like is the aera behind the drivers seat, seems like wasted space.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

With a name like Bulls Bay it better be able to float in spit! That bay is the skinniest water I have ever fished. Think the Goon opened up to the ocean. I might have to take my new Lostmen over to see how long it takes me to get stuck. I remeber seeing that this boat is made up here in SC
The Cape Romain area is sweet if y'all ever find yourself up this way. Lots of tidal creeka that open onto little mud flats.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Swampfox is lying. Cape Romain is a desolate fishless wasteland.


----------



## adam (Jan 5, 2011)

the boat is available in side console, center console, and tiller.. I am not familiar with how to attach links, but there is another dealer in charleston that has many pics of the center console on boat trader. maybe someone can post up and attach the links. has nice backrest option, which is important to me. not crazy about the built in rod holders that are in front of console. that would make a 50 yeti tight there. it would have to ride up against the foward bulkhead.


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone here running the Bulls Bay 151?  Seems like a lot of boat for the money.

Tipsy


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have seen them at the Sargent Show and think they are pretty cool little skiffs!


----------

